# 370Z SynchroRev on RB26 GT-R's?



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I love how this system works on the 370Z. 
Would it technically be possible to adapt this to the GT-R?

There are sensors in the slots wich keep track of the lever movement. But that's the easy part.

Is 370 is drive by wire? If this system has it's own ecu would there be possibilities for the R32/33/34?

In action:


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's a clever system but personally I just heel and toe. Its far more satisfying doing it yourself rather than having a computer doing it for you.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Learn to heel and toe, ffs.

 :chuckle:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw this on 5th gear yesterday and was really impressed with it. Really like the new fairlady too!


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

WTF's a neesarn ?


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

There was no R in there. Knee-sawn is how Nissan is pronounced in N/A. People from other parts of the world usually call it niss-an.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

No doubt you'd need an electronic throttle for this.

+1 for all the 'learn to heel and toe' comments too


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

tokes said:


> There was no R in there. Knee-sawn is how Nissan is pronounced in N/A. People from other parts of the world usually call it niss-an.


Like the people that created it ? 


And sorry, but there is an "R" in there.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL I'll manage :chuckle: 

Just interested in the technology!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

You need to have electronic throttle control , which the RB26 does not have. Not something that I would really want to mess with too much, unless you have a very good fail safe setup. 

GT-R pedals are setup well for heel/toe. Its not too difficult.


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

looks interesting... for a noob


----------

